# Hells bay plankton poling platform



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

What model boat is that? Your metalwork looks very good.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 24, 2019)

It’s a 2003 HB Plankton aka (ultimate skiff) Chris Morejohn said he made 5 of them at hells bay and two others that were unbranded I think. There’s a thread on it here on microskiff somewhere. I’ll try to send a link. 

And thanks! If you or anyone needs anything made just lemme know.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow, so that really is a Hells Bay, very cool.

Where are you located? I’ll be in the market for a poling platform and maybe some kind of grab bar in the not to distant future.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 24, 2019)

Fritz said:


> Wow, so that really is a Hells Bay, very cool.
> 
> Where are you located? I’ll be in the market for a poling platform and maybe some kind of grab bar in the not to distant future.


My metal fab shop is in Maggie Valley NC but I’m traveling between there and Boca Raton Florida frequently. So I can deliver pretty much anywhere in Florida, eastern GA, and SC.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice! Very cool to see pictures of that hull too. I’m considering building a 12’ Boron once CM gets the plans out and it sounds like the Plankton is basically and early version of the Boron.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 24, 2019)

Small update guys, just installed the casting platform. It changed the look more that i thought it would lol, still kinda looks like a "HB" stumpknocker though.


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

Very cool man, you have a piece of history!


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 24, 2019)

masonFish said:


> Very cool man, you have a piece of history!


Thanks man! I’m loving it, it drafts shallow enough and the ride is great. 
Perfect for two people going to sling some flys.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That thing is badass!


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 24, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That thing is badass!


Thanks! Yeah I think the new poling platform on there cleaned up the look a bit. The original ones that came on these were kinda goofy looking haha.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What’s the draft on that sucker unloaded and with two people?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s the draft on that sucker unloaded and with two people?


 Is 0" in soft mud a rating?

I do remember seeing a discussion about these boats! Looks cool! I think personally I would have more gussets on the curved Poling platform but the shape is killer!


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 24, 2019)

I've not measured but id say its somewhere in the 3" to 4" mark. I'll measure it next time I'm on the water and let ya know.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 24, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> Is 0" in soft mud a rating?
> 
> I do remember seeing a discussion about these boats! Looks cool! I think personally I would have more gussets on the curved Poling platform but the shape is killer!


I was thinking about putting some more gussets on the platform but I'm pretty light and its 6160 aluminum so it should hold up alright, and it seems anytime i take anyone out I'm always the one poling haha. And thanks for the comments on the shape!


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

What a fun nugget of Hells Bay history you have. Beat the heck out of it and enjoy!


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Here is my Plankton skiff on deck of my sailboat 6 days ago sailing along to BC on the last leg of my Pacific voyage. This skiff weighs 130 lbs and I built it with a solid glass hull and cored seats, stern etc. I designed it when we first started Hells Bay. I have been across the Gulf Stream in it and regularly travel 15-20 miles offshore along coast and islands exploring. I use a 15 yahama. I am looking forward to seeing how stable it is with the tower when poling. I know from experience you cannot tip one over.
I will be building some one-off skiffs in MT. OLIVE NC this winter so send me your email so I can get you to make my towers. I will be building fiberglass fuel tanks but will need towers.
There are a bunch of videos of this design and builds I did from these skiffs I built personally 27-29 years ago on my Instagram site. 7 were built for clients when I ran-the shop at HB, I built 3 for myself, 3 others were built by sailing friends, and many bare hulls were sold to friends to build on their own. The one pictured here I built from the ruined mold 8 years ago which I borrowed from HB. Great little skiff with the Chines low it’s very dry running for a 12’3” skiff. It will draft about 5” with 3 people in it. I have carried up to 13 people in mine.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Fritz said:


> Wow, so that really is a Hells Bay, very cool.
> 
> Where are you located? I’ll be in the market for a poling platform and maybe some kind of grab bar in the not to distant future.


My son owns a fab shop just north of St.Augustine. @darkwatercustoms904.check him out.tell him his dad sent ya,lol


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 24, 2019)

Oh and if anyone was wondering my email in [email protected]
We specialize in custom welded skiff accessories.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That thing tickles my weird bone. I like it.


----------

